# Spouse Visa Refusal



## mdunn22 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi

My husband was refused his spousal visa recently because they couldnt confirm my employement although we sent recent contract and wage slips, finances and his cv

We have sent out appeal for an ecm review does anyone has any experience or timescale on this for us please?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Appeals can take up to a year.


----------



## mongobean (May 29, 2011)

mdunn22 said:


> My husband was refused his spousal visa recently because they couldnt confirm my employement although we sent recent contract and wage slips, finances and his cv


I'll be submitting documents soon too, so I'm very curious as to why you were refused since you seem to have supplied them with all the necessary documents?

Do you have any idea as to why they couldn't confirm your employment, or if there might be any other reasons why they refused a visa? 

Do keep the thread updated with any news, and good luck!


----------

